# Bentley STAAD Pro V8i (SELECTSeries5) 20.07.10.65 - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (18 مارس 2013)

لنك التحميل 

http://www.gulfup.com/?kw9scC

الكراك
http://www.gulfup.com/?J0UGWn

او 

http://filerio.in/zl320pngxcnj

الكراك
http://filerio.in/f6smfu5gunl2​


----------



## taher.medany (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك يارب
ممكن يتسطب على ويندوز 7 كمان ؟


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

ويسطب على ويندوز 8 كمان وده شرح لتسطيب البرنامج ياهندسة 
set up of staad pro v8i.wmv - YouTube​


----------



## taher.medany (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

الف الف شكر جاري التحميل وفي انتظار الفوينديششين


----------



## freedom2000 (19 مارس 2013)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

ياريت staad foundation يشتغل على windos 7 64 bit


----------



## amrcivil (19 مارس 2013)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sammmmy (2 أبريل 2013)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

شكرا الك يا حلو


----------



## haytham baraka (2 أبريل 2013)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

شكرا


----------



## Ehab-1984 (6 أبريل 2013)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

الف الف شكر​


----------



## وسام اسد (20 مايو 2013)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

الف شكر على الله يكون كامل مع الكراك


----------



## chei5saad (7 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً على الشرح و البرنامج !


----------



## descovery_2000 (29 أبريل 2014)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

شكر وتقدير اليك اية العظيم


----------



## ALIENG2000 (30 أبريل 2014)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

استاذ علاء المحترم لو تتكرم علينا باحدث نسخة من الستاد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف عيسى (28 مايو 2014)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## descovery_2000 (28 مايو 2014)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

الف شكر على الله يكون كامل مع الكراك


----------



## سيف عيسى (30 مايو 2014)

*رد: STAAD Pro v8i 32 bit and 64 bit - الروابط من رفعى*

شكرا اخي العزيز لاكن لا يعمل مع وندوز 8 
لو موجود تفعيل ارجو ان تساعدنة :3:


----------



## صبري غريب (24 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## engineersief (2 أكتوبر 2014)

الله ينصرك
:75:


----------



## khlio kolo (8 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## سنـــــان (10 أبريل 2015)

للأسف ... جميع الروابط *((لا))* تعمل .. !!​


----------



## abdelbaky (10 أبريل 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سنـــــان (7 مايو 2015)

وكما هو الحال في بقية المنتديات ويبدو اننا توهمنا أن هذا المنتدى استثناء .. !
لا يوجد رابط يعمل
لا يوجد رد او تبرير او تحديث
لا يوجد متابعة من قبل صاحب الموضوع
لا يوجد اشراف من قبل السيد المشرف ولا اعلم على ماذا هو مشرف اذا .. !
والى الله المشتكى​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (7 مايو 2015)

الرابط شغال مش عارف ليه بتقول مش شغال 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8uIgdr


----------



## engineer (7 مايو 2015)

سنـــــان قال:


> وكما هو الحال في بقية المنتديات ويبدو اننا توهمنا أن هذا المنتدى استثناء .. !
> لا يوجد رابط يعمل
> لا يوجد رد او تبرير او تحديث
> لا يوجد متابعة من قبل صاحب الموضوع
> ...



 [MENTION=238511]سنـــــان[/MENTION]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كلا الرابطين يعملان وقد قمت بتجريبهما وذلك بناءا على بلاغ حضرتك بتلف الروابط - قد تكون الروابط محجوبة ببلدتك لذا لا تستطيعى الاطلاع على المحتوى

اما بالنسبة للاخ المشرف صاحب الموضوع فهو مشرف لاخلاقه ونشاطه ومجهوداته الكثيرة التى قدمها للاعضاء بالملتقى قبل وجوده كمشرف وما زال يقدمها دون كلل او ملل ودون انتظار مقابل

جزاك الله خيرا واهلا بك معنا بالملتقى - مع مراعاة انه اذا كان عندك ملاحظة او نقد ان يكون بالاسلوب المناسب بالمرة القادمة


----------



## quty (8 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم الروابط مش شغالة ياريت الرفع علي موقع تاني


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (8 مايو 2015)

تم مسح الروابط القديمة ووضع روابط جديدة


----------



## LeValet (12 نوفمبر 2015)

الروابط فعلا لا تعمل


----------

